# What ammo for small game?



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi, I am fairley new to slingshots and I know that I have to practice


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Whoops but i know i have to practice alot but what ammo do you recommend using for small game such as squirrels and rabbits. thanks


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Also where could I get them I can't make my own at the moment.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i like marbels and lead also hexnuts work good to depends on what you set up is you could make some out of red or gray clay it works good to and is cheap as in free.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

More small game has been taken with stones than with any other kind of ammo. Stones and marbles of the same size weigh about the same. Pick up stones from a stream or from the beach where they have been tumbled in the water ... that makes them smoother and rounder. Separate them by size so you are shooting pretty much one size ... that will help your accuracy.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Stones: Personally I hate stones, I just can't pick them to shoot accurately enough.

Clay Balls: Haven't used them (yet) but Nico has taken a crazy amount of game with it including rabbits.

http://nicos-resorterablog.blogspot.ca/2013/09/the-clay-projectile-for-hunting-clay.html

Steel: I find it shoots accurately, but the size needed to take small game I find feels "big" in my pouch. I have taken much game regardless using steel, I just don't like how it feels is all.

Lead: I have used 8mm and 10mm lead. I find 10mm has the right amount of weight without feeling too "big" in my pouch. 10mm is my favorite. 

Here is the link to the mold I use for 10mm, make sure to pick the right size if that's the route you want to go:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BALL-LEAD-SINKER-MOULD-FISHING-WEIGHT-MOULDS-/330828892935

These are just some my experiences and may not apply to you... just thought I'd share is all.

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

I dont hunt personally but I hear good things about M8 Hexnuts.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

iindividual said:


> I dont hunt personally but I hear good things about M8 Hexnuts.


That's a good point... I forgot to mention, I recently used hex nuts on squirrel and found them to be very effective. I used 7/16''.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

This a little like asking what is your favorite way to cook potatoes? Ask 10 people and you might get 12 different answers. 

This is a great place to start and will show you some combos that have actually been used to take game. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/

Generally speaking I like anything that is accurate and weighs between about 100 grs. to 200 grs.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

You can use pretty much anything provided that it has enough "oomph!" to it. So lead, steel, hex nuts, rocks, marbles, etc. It sort of depends on what you're shooting at as it's harder to kill some animals than others.


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

i like 7/16 steel ammo ,just beacuse its right in the middle,which is good for dove,pest birds,rats,rabbits,squirrels,muskrats(lol),maybe groundhogs,its my go to ammunition for plain ol walkin on the railroad tracks with buddies.! anic: anic: anic:


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Groundhogs with 7/16s? Better put it in his earhole.  LOL


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

August West said:


> Groundhogs with 7/16s? Better put it in his earhole.  LOL


I've been wanting to get a groundhog for a while after a friend told me they actually taste good. Have you taken one with a slingshot before August and what was the ammo???? Do you think 10mm lead will work?


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

- hexnuts....

Devestating but lose accuracy after a little distance... they 'curve' ...

- 14mm steel....

Good but not cheap to buy...

- 14mm lead...

Very effective.. good for pheasants and such...

- 11mm lead...

My current favourite.... cost effective when making...and packs a punch... will cause enough trauma with a less than perfect shot... to kill..


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

What sort of range would you shoot at with 11mm lead I find they drop fast ?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Clever Moniker said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > Groundhogs with 7/16s? Better put it in his earhole.  LOL
> ...


Groundhog are actually delicious, use the same recipes as for ****.

They are extremely tough and will take some punishment and still get down their hole, personally I think they are too large to attempt with a slingshot. I have hit them very solid with a 22lr hollowpoint had them get down their hole.


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

yea,i agree with that,with a well placed shot and approprite range,it can be possible,but yes even the mighty .22 is hard to take groundhogs,i just ordered a .22 pellet rifle for dispactching larger game of that size,ive easily taken rabbits with 600 fps bb gun using bbs,hit the rabbit in the spine/neck area,didnt die right away took another shot to the head, yummy! lol, .223 or .22-250 is good for anything up to coyotes. im ready to take some game with my pellet rifle,with my slingshot as backup/secondary,ive never tried groundhog nor have i seen one at my dads lot,only along creeks and the roads,muskrats are more for trapping than hunting,this year i totaled up to 20 muskrats $10 each,.22 stingers will take groundhogs with headshots,one trick is too shoot maybe the spine or neck,they tend to twitch and circle around making them wider to enter there hole.i got my slingshot for around my neighbor hood,so no one calls the cops with me walking around with a gun,lol,and yes thats already hapenned a few times.


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone but I can not make my own lead at the moment so where can I buy 10mm lead and 11mm lead?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

phil said:


> What sort of range would you shoot at with 11mm lead I find they drop fast ?


Same as with any other size ammo, 15m or closer.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Bell14 said:


> Thanks everyone but I can not make my own lead at the moment so where can I buy 10mm lead and 11mm lead?


http://www.simple-shot.com/collections/accessories/products/lead-ammo

http://www.trackofthewolf.com/List/Item.aspx/127/1


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

i buy my ammo from simple shot,cheap enough and gets here at the right time,lol


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

phil said:


> What sort of range would you shoot at with 11mm lead I find they drop fast ?


25feet ish?


----------



## natureboy922 (Jul 5, 2013)

August I will agree that ground hogs are tough but I've taken about a ten pound ground hog with 50 cal lead and a head shot at ten yards


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

With a perfect shot almost any game is possible. Great shot natureboy but like I said, for me ground hogs are too large to attempt with a slingshot.


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

if you want to start shooting id go to a sporting goods store and get some lead fishing sinkers,work just as well.


----------



## Ole Man Dan (Dec 18, 2013)

I bought 5lbs of 7/16 hex nuts Saturday at a salvage store.
They were marked $2/pound, but the lady sold them for $1 per.
Who was I to argue.
I like marbles too. Pretty cheap.

For practice I shoot into an old army blanket.
A magnet on a a stick picks em up real quick for re-use.


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

I use. 44 & 50 caliber lead balls


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

ive been using marbles but im going to have to get some .44 lead i think


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

50 Cal is good to


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

44 lead is a good choice~AKA Oldmiser


----------

